# Gorgeous Golden Girl in Wilkes-Barre, Pa - Adopted



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a pretty girl, wonder if she's lost...she looks well fed and has a nice coat...hopefully she'll be reclaimed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

She is a beautiful dog!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I called to check on this dog and she has been adopted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for checking.


----------

